# Best way to trim a tub surround?



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

I have used the white PVC 2-1/4" trim from Lowes at times. Plastic so it will not rot.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, maybe I phrased it wrong.

I need to cut it down. It is 3 in too tall.


----------



## USP45 (Dec 14, 2007)

My bad, ok, use a very sharp new razor knife blade. Lay a straight edge across the line you want to cut and score it several times. I it is one of those flimsy thin Lowes specials this should work. Just make sure the surround is at room temp and not cold. If the pannels are not flat, but rather contoured, then I would try a grinder with one of those real thin metal cutting blades and go ever so slow.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya, its flat... and pretty thin. Although, the corners have shelves, and are somewhat rounded.



What about using a jig saw with a very fine blade, like one similar the ones for laminate countertop?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

If it's anything like formica, then apply tape along your cut line. I have not done this myself, I myself wold use a razor blade over a jigsaw.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

okay. i'll try it with the razor knife. 

thanks for the help!


----------

